# Sony 2012 Pricing



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Kdl-32bx330 | $399.99

kdl-40bx450 | $599.99
kdl-46bx450 | $799.99

kdl-40ex640 | $999.99
kdl-46ex640 | $1299.99
kdl-55ex640 | $1999.99

kdl-46hx750 | $1799.99
kdl-55hx750 | $2299.99

kdl-46hx850 | $1699.99
kdl-55hx850 | $2499.99


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, the XBR series will continue as is thru at least the beginning of 2013.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sony KDL-55HX850 Review at CNET



> *The good:* The Sony KDL-HX850 delivers excellent picture quality for an LCD, with deep blacks and plenty of detail in shadows. Blooming was minimal, and both uniformity and viewing angle were very good. The Gorilla Glass front adds both toughness and good looks.
> 
> *The bad:* The HX850 is expensive compared with like-performing plasmas, and color tended somewhat toward blue.
> 
> *The bottom line:* The Sony HX850 is a smart-looking Smart TV with sparkling picture quality, making it a front-runner for plasma-phobic videophiles.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Black luminance (0%) = 0.000163444

Pretty impressive.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Who measured that?


----------

